
Ask HN: What is your preferred RSS reading experience? - jedimastert
Coming from the dicussion on &quot;RSS is undead&quot;[1], and also in a quite a few other discussions I&#x27;ve seen on HN, RSS seems pretty popular with this crowd.<p>(I&#x27;m also personally thinking about getting back into RSS)<p>[1]:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16785335
======
hopesthoughts
I like web-based readers, because that's just what I'm used to. I like things
extremely simple, with a few extra features. For instance, I just want to see
my feeds right away when I go there in a nice big list, not a constant stream
of articles. I do use folders for my feeds. I'd like an RSS reader to provide
some kind of filtering and an easy subscribe bookmarklet, but that's pretty
much it for the extra features.

